# Island Gray colour - VW Media Photos



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I think this one is Island Gray, but I'm not 100% sure of that. If you own an Island Gray Eos, I would appreciate it if you would confirm that this is, in fact, Island Gray.
Credit for the photos goes to VW.
Michael
*Island Gray*


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Island Gray colour - VW Media Photos (PanEuropean)*

Yep looks like Island Grey to me. Actually the colour varies a great deal depending on the lighting (is this because it is pearl effect paint?).
I put a public library up at the weekend...I hope the link works
http://picasaweb.google.com/snhooper/MyV6EOS
BTW thanks for the work on the forum Michael.
Simon


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Island Gray colour - VW Media Photos (hulahoops)*

Thank you for the colour confirmation, and also for posting such a great library of photos at the link you provided. I took the liberty of scarfing a few of them to put directly into this thread, because they show some configurations that are either very rare or not available in North America.
Michael
*Simon's Eos*


Note trunk depth


Awesome wheels...


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Island Gray colour - VW Media Photos (PanEuropean)*

Island Gray is an odd color. It can appear blue'ish at times because of the metallic in the paint. It is basically a blue/gray color, but a very pretty one. I'm glad to have gotten this color, as the only other color that excited me (White) does not offer black leather interior.
FWIW, I'm really excited to see Simon's car. It is funny all the items he has that make it so simple yet so attractive. The OEM Navi, the European Switch, the Aluminum Pedals, the OEM Wheels (not avail here I do not think)... all prob OEM items .. many that USA people will buy "aftermarket" to upgrade. Fun!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Island Gray colour - VW Media Photos (Shaka)*

Note also the conventional (not Climatronic) controls for the heating and ventilation.
Michael


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Island Gray colour - VW Media Photos (PanEuropean)*

Re: "Note the trunk depth" - actually I am still looking for the battery! I know it must be in there somewhere as it is not under the bonnet!
Thanks for the car appreciation - I am absolutely loving it - the V6 engine is far better than I ever imagined.
If any one wants me to take any specific photos..e.g. under the bonnet, let me know.
Simon


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

thanks Michael----not many pictures of my color out there----wanted grey---not silver---and the little chip was so hard to tell---posted pictures all look different or too dark for what i thought it would be
yours look like what I wanted


_Modified by just-jean at 2:01 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## ikrikelas (Dec 5, 2006)

*EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey -*

I just took my Eos, which i've ordered back in July...
I am very happy.... It has finally arrived!!!!
Since i've been using this web-site for viewing other cars i submit photos of mine also...
I hope it will be helpful for someone to decide which color he prefers.
My car is an 1.6cc Eos, with Island Grey color 
* A photo outside of the exhibition company * 








-----------------------------
* Photos as a coupe *









-----








-----








-----








-----








-----------------------------

* Photos as a cabrio *









-----








-----








-----








----- 








-----------------------------
* Photos of the inside *









-----









-----








-----








-----








-----








Hope you like it, * I DO!!!! *






















Ilias


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Ilias....the grey in grey looks very nice!
Enjoy it, be glad you do not have Dutch weather......


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (chris2.0tdsg)*

Is the contrasting color stitching in the seats an update to the Eos, or a Euro spec thing? Its neat looking.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Cool car Ilias!!!
I ordered mine on July 12th and I am still waiting for it!!!
Stop by the local http://www.vwclub.gr
You can find cool stuff there too!
C ya!



_Modified by Speedster356 at 7:33 AM 12-5-2006_


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

It looks like it is the Vienna leather. You only get leatherette and Nappa in the states!


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_It looks like it is the Vienna leather. You only get leatherette and Nappa in the states!

I'm feeling ripped off again.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hehehehe, not necessarily!!!
If you had to pay what we pay for the EOS, you would not mind not having the Vienna leather option.
Also we do not have the perforated leatherette option here in Europe! The fabric option we get is not cool at all!
The only good thing about the Viennas is that they come 400 euros cheaper and they are not smooth and soft like the Nappas!


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry!!!!
I got mixed up!!!
You do have the Viennas in the States!!!
You dont get the Nappas though!!!
The leathers in the pics have to be the Viennas!!!
Ilias can confirm!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - (ikrikelas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ikrikelas* »_I just took my Eos, which i've ordered back in July...
I am very happy.... It has finally arrived!!!!
Since i've been using this web-site for viewing other cars i submit photos of mine also...
I hope it will be helpful for someone to decide which color he prefers.
My car is an *1.6cc* Eos, with Island Grey color 
Ilias
 
That's an awfully small engine you ordered. What kind of mileage do you get with that .0016 litre motor?


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - (owr084)*

kalinitta Ilias,
FYI, in belgium VIENNA & NAPPA are the same price (I also took vienna, I think will lasts longer and also don't slip in corners). I see that your tail lights are cherrish, did you take the design pakket (or package ?) and did you fill your pictures with a flash ? because the lower part of the light looks lighter (and as they are supposed to reverb the light ...).
efkalisto poly,
Bougy


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Kali epitixia!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Yiasou!


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - (bougy)*

Wow!!! A lot of people know Greek words here!
Anyway, I have to agree about the Viennas, I chose them as a heavy duty, practical for everyday solution. The 400 euros that I saved was an added bonus.
The cherry red rear lights are standard for all versions in Greece!


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_
The cherry red rear lights are standard for all versions in Greece!


Other than the lighting conditions, I don't see any difference between the taillights in the USA.


















_Modified by flheat at 5:49 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - (ikrikelas)*

Nice ride, and the color looks great. Enjoy!!







Kevin


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - (ikrikelas)*

Yiasou re Ilias, exeis orao amaxi! Na sou zeisi! Ego eimai apo ti Sparti alla tora meno sto CANADA (Toronto). Peigaino stin Ellada kathe kalokairi kai mou aresi eki para poli!!! Oi epoxei eki enai orao yia to EOS!!!
Ante Gia! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by mrgreek2002 at 10:19 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - (mrgreek2002)*

Hi Dino - it was nice meeting you in person at the car wash today! Welcome to the Eos forum.
Michael


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

Love the color/interior combo! This might be my second favorite of all the combos I've seen.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ilias,
How are you happy with the 1.6FSI engine? i was considering it for a while but then decided to get the 2.0FSI.
Damir


_Modified by BigFoot-74205 at 8:02 AM 12-6-2006_


----------



## ikrikelas (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Ilias*

FIRST OF ALL, my english writting might be a little mess, but i will try to reply to everyone....

* to chris2.0tdsg *
Thanks very much chris, indeed the weather here in greece is very nice... Just think that today is the 06th of December and the sun is shinning, but it is a little cold outside...
So, roof down, windows up....
-----------------------------
* to Speedster356 *
Thanks very much, i hope that you will enjoy yours also see the next reply also my friend
-----------------------------
* to Speedster356, WolfsburgerMitFries, owr084 ABOUT LEATHER*
The thing about the leather...and the engine...
As i see everyone in the world buys 2,0m 2,0T very nice engines...
and i would definitely like to have one of those...
But see how the situation has...
I am a theacher in high school
Here in greece, our year salary is 14.000 euro per year
The 1.6 costs 26.925 without the extras
The 2.0 price starts from 31.000 euro
My cars total cost is 29.000 euro and it will go up to 32.000 with the interest of the bank, so if i took the 2.0, no turbo, it would cost approximately 38.000 euro... NO MONEY....
So i am a little disappointed i finally bought the 1.6 but i am 
also happy because i accomplished my dream...
That's all about the engine...
Now about The leather
The price of 29.926 does not include the leather...
The costs for nappa here, i think is 2.500 euro... NO WAY....
That's what i did: 
In the beginning i saw this insland grey color with beige leather, it was unbelievable, so i ordered my car in island grey and black inside, so i could install the leather afterwards.
the dealer i bought the car from collaborates with a known company 
here i greece that installs leather in cars.
So i did
I went to that company and asked the exact beige leather i had seen.. they had it, but they told me it would be better to take the black leather (not black exactly though) with pearl-grey stitching, so it would contrast with the inner and the outter car.
And believe me, it does...
The quality of the leather is perfect and the cost only 1.000 euro!
I am so happy, everything is exactly how i imagined it...
That's all about the leather.
-----------------------------
* to bougy, Speedster356 about tail lights *
The car has indeed the light you see in the photo, no flash...
I saw the other day another eos here and the tail light were not like mine, i believe that it was from the first that were deliver in greece and from now on they will be cherrish like mine...
-----------------------------
* to just4fun, ChicagoVW *

Thank you very much for your kind words.
-----------------------------
* mrgreek2002 *
Geia sou elladara... xairomai pou to aytokinito sou arese, na sai kala kai tous xairetismous mou se olous tous omogeneis toy kanada!
kalimera!!!!


----------



## ikrikelas (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Hello from greece, 
I am very satisfied with the car overall...
Besides here in greece we have a 120km/h speed limit (less than a 100m/h) so there is no need for speed
The 1.6cc is ok for here.
It depends though on your needs...


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (ikrikelas)*

Hmmm… That picture with a Carrera van in the background was suspicious, but I also noticed you got it from VW Pazaropoulos, who is associated with Carrera Leathers, so I thought it was just a coincidence.
The quality of your leathers looks similar to the Viennas. The color is a great choice. The beige would get dirty pretty quick!


----------



## ikrikelas (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

You are very observant...
Indeed the carrera var told the truth.... 
That's exactly what i thought! 
Everything beige in the inside not only the leathers, everything....
Cleaning would be needed quite often.

But in the end i believe now is even better...


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (ikrikelas)*

Poly kala,
True, your custom leather with the white stitch looks awesome. I can see that the EOS in greece are quite well equipped (multifunction steering wheels, aluminium pedals and PDC). A question for the PDC was it coming like that from factory or made by your dealer/importer ? because here it comes like that (painted and "integrated") :








For the tail lights, flheat, sorry there is a difference (you can see it on your post with your pic compared to ikrikelas's one) or like that :
not cherry :








cherry :


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

I also see that you have the chromed grill, so you have the "design pakket". Congrats, nice looking car !!


----------



## ikrikelas (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (bougy)*

poly kala, i like that...
The eos was indeed well equipped but the aluminium pedals and the PDC were extra...
To tell the truth the PDC (If i understand correcty the parking sensors) were a gift from the company i bought the car, installed here in greece. That's the reason the are black...
But it's ok.. it is nice...
Thank you for your kind words...


----------



## Alfisti_GR (Nov 2, 2006)

Very nice Ilias.
Have nice trips.
Mine arrived on Monday and I'm very very happy. I will ppick it up probably on Friday.
Don't forget to register also on http://www.vwclub.gr


----------



## ikrikelas (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice...
I see that yours is a 2.0 TFSI...
You are fast...
Congratulations my friend!
Hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## atlantanorth (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (chris2.0tdsg)*

I have the Island Gray also but not contrasting stitiching:

































_Modified by atlantanorth at 6:37 AM 12-7-2006_


_Modified by atlantanorth at 6:39 AM 12-7-2006_


----------



## ikrikelas (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (atlantanorth)*

My friend, if you want to upload photos you must unclude the URL of the photos between the IMG brackets.
ex. [IMG[http://www.something.com/photo1.jpg[/IMG]
You can upload your photos to http://www.flickr.com
Waiting to see it...


----------



## '07Eos (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - (ikrikelas)*

Great looking color combo. Enjoy!


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - ('07Eos)*

Nice. I wished the GTI had the silver/aluminum center dash trim.


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (chris2.0tdsg)*

very nice!
gotta love europe


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (saceone)*

Nice pics fellow VW friend


----------



## dbaps (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (vr6fanatic)*

Nice pics!!!


----------



## Ravgov (May 3, 2007)

er yeap this is the Island Grey....exactly like mine







and btw although i was a bit worried about the 1.6 engine I must say that the car drives very well. ..its not a supercar but its not slow after all...perfect for Greece, very happy with it


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Ravgov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ravgov* »_er yeap this is the Island Grey....exactly like mine







and btw although i was a bit worried about the 1.6 engine I must say that the car drives very well. ..its not a supercar but its not slow after all...perfect for Greece, very happy with it









...at least you get less wheelspin at launch compared to the 2.0T!!!!


----------



## Ravgov (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (archiea)*

oops yes..that too !!!i ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (Ravgov)*

* Yassou Ilias... *efxaristo for your great pictures of your new toy.







Looks very nice. Hope you get to drive it all over Greece and enjoy its beautiful scenery. If you're wondering... yes, I have driven around Greece with a hire-car. Take Attiki Odos and enjoy!








We funnily enough call Island Grey, Icelandic Grey here in Oz.
*Bougy,* very nice colour!







We don't have the V6 option here in Oz. Doesn't matter, the 2.0T is plenty for me.
After seeing these pictures, and seeing so many black Eos-es in the dealerships (although the black is very hot looking also )







, *I am considering getting* either the Icelandic (Island) Grey with the Individual Package (I think beige/black leather should match the Icelandic (Island) Grey quite nicely







, or the Samoa Red with the Individual Package.
Either way, I want the *Individual Package* as I saw the trim in one dealer, and with the beautiful 18" wheels, that is the trim I want!


----------



## GERMAN only (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: EOS photos from Greece - Island Grey - (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Other than the lighting conditions, I don't see any difference between the taillights in the USA.

















_Modified by flheat at 5:49 PM 12-5-2006_

you don't?/ look closely at the back up lites...US has clear white lines and euro is all red


----------

